# Salary expectations Senior Quantity Surveyor



## purpleturtle (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi there,

My husband is a Senior quantity surveyor in QS consultancy. We are looking to move out to Dubai or similar with our 3 children (10 and under) in the near future for a year or two for a variety of reasons. (Life experience, tax free savings etc).

Are there any other Quantity Surveyors on here who would be able to give us an idea of what to expect with salary packages, how the industry is picking up and any other information please?

Many thanks


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

purpleturtle said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My husband is a Senior quantity surveyor in QS consultancy. We are looking to move out to Dubai or similar with our 3 children (10 and under) in the near future for a year or two for a variety of reasons. (Life experience, tax free savings etc).
> 
> ...


can't be certain about a Senior Quantity Surveyor, but the statement "a year or two for tax free savings" sends up alarm bells....

when you move here, especially with children, the set up / up front costs costs are enormous, rent and school fees are very significant, specially with 3 children, and the demob costs not insignificant either.

singles and young couples on good salaries can come here for short periods (a year or two) and save. They have a much smaller footprint.
A family is really going to struggle.

Everyone told me that it would be a year to break even before savings kick in. They were right, to the month. We are fairly frugal.

With two children, our school fees and rent combined total more than my full take home pay in the UK.... The majority of these costs are shouldered up front..

just these two expenses (3 x primary school fees, and a cheap cheap 4 bed villa) will come to nearly 300,000AED / annum. That's nearly 50K GBP.... That's before food, cars, utilities or anything else... doubling up the kids into a 3 bed will save money, but not masses.

suggest you have a good read on the salary threads and cost of living threads. Much of what you need will be there.

I am saving, give or take, 20% of my total package value. If i was to stay here for less than 2 years, i think my net savings would end up near zero, once i was all set up back in the UK.
If i'm here for 5 or 10 years, it's not going to lok too bad at all.
Good luck!


----------



## jimgates101 (May 5, 2015)

Hi, I'm in a similar position, I'm an associate level QS. Did you find out what the typical salary and benefit range is in dubai?




purpleturtle said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My husband is a Senior quantity surveyor in QS consultancy. We are looking to move out to Dubai or similar with our 3 children (10 and under) in the near future for a year or two for a variety of reasons. (Life experience, tax free savings etc).
> 
> ...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

jimgates101 said:


> Hi, I'm in a similar position, I'm an associate level QS. Did you find out what the typical salary and benefit range is in dubai?


Hi,
I doubt the OP got an answer - as the last time they logged into the forum was 29/1/15 (two days after their first and only post!)
Cheers
Steve


----------

